# Can you feed dogs raw meat AND kibble?



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I snooped around the net and found reasonable answer goes like this:

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090806012846AAhu5Xp
"Best Answer - 
I do and do it successfully. My dogs are eating Before Grain Buffalo by Merrick. They eat half kibble and half raw meat (usually raw "turkey burger" but they also get ground beef, venison, fish parts, chicken necks or whatever else becomes available). I also give supplements and use Dr Pitcairn's "Healthy Powder" mix from his book Natural Health for dogs and cats. Another natural health guy Marty Goldstein DVM also says you can mix in whatever healthy food you're eating, and we do this too (make sure veggies get cooked and grains if used are soaked and cooked). I've chosen to do it this way because I wanted a healthier diet for my dogs but I'm too unorganized and unfocused to actually balance a diet. I know that people say you "balance over time", but I just don't trust myself! I always use Whole Dog Journal's recommendation for kibble for both my dogs and cats (same company should make a good cat food too, right?)

I feed my 70 lb Golden (age 11) 2 cups BG kibble and one cup raw turkey. The 45 and 48 lb Border Collie girls get 1- 1 1/2 cups kibble with 1 cup raw turkey. I use the turkey because it is cheap and easily obtainable in my area in the little "chub" packages. I also get organic eggs and throw those in raw, shell and all sometimes. When my hubby hunts or fishes, they get organs and stuff. They've also gotten freezer burnt steak and venison roasts, cheeses, healthy leftovers etc. I throw in a bit of everything, just try to make sure the volume's always the same and it's not anything unhealthy (heard of a woman whose dog died because all she fed it was mac and cheese -when I worked for a vet!)

BTW- this is the healthiest my dogs have ever been. If you've had a vet check and there's no feasible reason why he's off his food, it could be very well that he's possibly allergic to some of the ingredients (although TOTW is a good food). Sometimes dogs will refuse to eat if the food's giving them a tummy ache. Get a vet checkup though to be sure teeth aren't bothering him or something else simple. You don't mention his age... sometimes old dogs just get darn picky.
Source(s):
former vet tech, lots of personal study in dog nutrition"


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Mine are on a combination of raw and dry. They seem happy and healthy enough.


----------

